# Snow blower height, maximum depth?



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Snowing in Connecticut. Every time the weatherman predicts accumulation the amount rises. If the trend continues we'll be at 9 feet before to long. That led me to wonder how much snow my snow blower can handle. So, what's the relationship between the height of a snow blower's housing and the depth it can handle in one pass?

Also, do folks have side drift cutters? I don't. Do they help?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I have taken THE BROTHERS thru 4 ft drifts. but then what they knocked down in that pass fell in behind me. but you just have to keep plugging away at the mess in front of you. it will take time and plenty of fuel but in the end it all works out.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Tony,
it would be helpful to know what kind of snowblower you have! 

bucket height isnt terribly important..
whats far more relevant is the scoop size relevant to engine size, engine health, belt health, overall snowblower tuning and health.

Generally speaking, any snowblower should be able to handle snow up to the depth of its bucket.
Nearly all 2-stage machines should be able to handle 1-foot with ease.
Most should be able to handle two feet with ease..
After that, it depends on the individual snowblowers size and strength.

Drift cutters are helpful when you get to banks and berms that are higher than the bucket height.

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Last year's blizzard here in S.C. Pa I got out the Ariens Sno Tek 724 and blew out snow that was at least 30" deep. No drift cutters. The snow kept falling over the top of the blower and it was slow going but really didn't need the cutters. If I do decide I want them I'll just make another pair out of the garage door suspension angle. It works great for drift cutters.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Gravely Convertible, 12hp cast iron, 2 speed auger, 4 ground speeds. I had snow plowing contracts, one was on US Hwy 1, end of a T intersection at a traffic light and a jug handle. The State plows use to pile up the snow on the sidewalk 12' high. The Gravely was non stoppable burying a tunnel. I use to shovel snow into it so it can throw the snow out and away.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I routinely removed 4' high snow piles left by the snow plow truck with my Arien ST1332LE. You basically park the blow next to pile and wait for the snow to disappear before pushing forward another couple of inches. Eventually, the snow pile will disappear.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

My 1971 Ariens either has a 20", a 20 1/2" or maybe a 21" tall bucket, I forgot what it is. What sticks in my head is 20 5/8"... It handled the 8, February, 2013 storm of 33" just fine. 

Before I repowered, I would do 6"-8" clearings to keep the work load down. Now I am not really afraid to tackle any amount of the light snow. The heavier snow I would limit to about 10" maybe a little less.


----------

